# C-Arm



## aprilroc (Oct 1, 2009)

If the ASC owns the C-arm and we use in a surgical case would that be billed with no modifier to capture both technical and professional components? Is both components billable in the ASC setting? And the code I'm looking at is 76000, does this sound correct?

Thanks,


----------



## ASC CODER (Oct 5, 2009)

use TC modifier for tech component for the ASC the prof. is not billed when billing for the Facility.


----------



## elenax (Oct 6, 2009)

We use 77003.


----------



## mbort (Oct 6, 2009)

only the technical component is reported by the ASC in most scenarios...UNLESS you have a radiologist that is on staff w/ your ASC and he does regular radiology reports for all films taken..I have never seen this though.


----------



## aprilroc (Oct 7, 2009)

We do not have a radiologist on staff, so I just need to bill the TC modifier. 76000 is for Floroscopy up to 1 hour physician time. Thanks you so much for your clarification of this


----------

